
Using Gmail auto-complete emails on your friends is just wrong, sorry - goldenskye
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2018-12-20/google-smart-compose-gmail-is-it-bad/10628260
======
cbm-vic-20
> , sorry

I forgive you.

